# Sig SP 2009 ??



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Is this model new? I can't find anything about it. I just bought one ($500.00) this will be the first Sig I have owned. Can anyone tell me about this model?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I believe it was the 9mm model of SIG's poly line - I had the 2340 (40 S&W) model and it was a great gun. It looks like both the 2009 and the 2340 were discontinued and replaced by the 2022 (available in 9mm, 40, perhaps others). The difference between the 2340 and the 2022 is the 2022 has a standard accessory rail, while the 2340 (perhaps the 2009) had a proprietary rail. Does yours have a non-standard rail?

Anyway, as I understand it, all the other parts are the same.

You got a good deal; shoot it and enjoy it - some (even SIG fans) maintain that the poly pistol has a better trigger than the metal-framed guns.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

kansas_plainsman... Thanks for the info. Mine seems to have the standard rail. I just fired about 50 rounds through it and all I can say is WOW. Like I said it's the first Sig I have ever owned or shot for that matter. I have always been a "Glock" guy. My Glocks don't even come close to the accuracy, and trigger of this Sig. Never really been a 9mm guy either, but I do like it's almost non-existent recoil. I am really a 45 person ,and I can assure you the next 45 acp I purchase will be a Sig.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

as far as 45 acp goes,i have always read that the sig p220 is the best shooting 45 out of the box there is.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Can you tell me why they discontinued the SP 2009? Was this a "problem" model? That would be just my luck if thats the case. I didn't do too much research on the different models, I just knew I wanted a Sig, and this one seemed like a fair price. One thing that has me puzzled is all the specs. I see for this model comes with 2 10 round mags. Mine came with 2 15 round mags and nite sights. Can anyone comment on this?? Thanks in adavnce.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

No problems as far as I know - more likely they wanted to reduce the number of models which differed only in caliber... and apparently the proprietary rail system wasn't selling - the new model (in three calibers) has the standard rail system.


----------

